
Ask HN: Any examples of those CIA malwares being used for the "great good"? - zerr
Like e.g. busting child porn and pedophile groups, human trafficking, drug cartels, etc...
======
UnoriginalGuy
The CIA isn't law enforcement, they don't combat child porn or pedofilia. Plus
they've been known to utilise drug channels to launder money and weapons.

It is easier to think of the CIA as a legalised criminal organisation, in that
they conduct criminal activities in foreign countries, for what they (and the
US government) view as for the "greater good." Which is of course no different
than MI6 (SIS), Mossad, or the SVR RF who also primarily conduct illegal
activities in foreign countries, often utilising criminal back-channels, and
with their respective state endorsement.

For example, the Tor network (used for a huge amount of illegal activity) was
primarily funded by the US Government and had expertise provided by US
Intelligence. It is no doubt used by organisations like the CIA to help
conduct their activities abroad.

Plus the CIA isn't even meant to get involved in domestic law enforcement,
they're meant to hand that intelligence off to e.g. the FBI to investigate.

~~~
zerr
> they're meant to hand that intelligence off to e.g. the FBI to investigate.

Of course. That's why there are different organizations. But any examples of
such "handling off" to FBI or Police - is what I'm asking.

